# Check out my latest online article on S-Scale track plans



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

My online article compiling a few S-scale track plans that I’ve found on the net:

Model Train Resource: S-Scale Track Plans To Inspire Your Own Layout Designs

Thanks.

Aurelio


----------

